# 3" Chuck to 3" Rotary table



## petcnc (Mar 16, 2013)

Hi,
I bought a cheap 3" rotary table and I needed to fix on that my 3" chucks from 7x12 mini lathe.
As both my 3 and 4 jaw chucks are back mounted a clever solution needed to fix them without drilling through them.
I decided to make a 3" plate, that holds the chuck and then support it on the R/T using 4 support screws and 4 pointed screws.
As I mentioned I own a mini lathe with a 3" chuck. So to prepare the plate (that has the same size with the chuck) I had to use double sided adhesive tape. Same technique on the R/T to drill through the plate on the mill

Pictures follow to guide you step by step


----------



## stevecmo (Mar 16, 2013)

That's thinking outside the box!  Nice work!


----------



## llarson (Mar 16, 2013)

First class method, thanks. Nicely done.


----------



## woodmachinist (Mar 17, 2013)

what brand is your rotart table?
Thanks, Ken


----------



## greenhornet-1 (Mar 18, 2013)

woodmachinist said:


> what brand is your rotart table?
> Thanks, Ken



What he said^^


----------



## petcnc (Mar 18, 2013)

woodmachinist said:


> what brand is your rotart table?
> Thanks, Ken


 Hi Ken,

It is a plain 3" rotary table 
3" ROTARY TABLE "4 SLOT " CHRISTMAS SPECIAL"
Ref: 847433
3" ROTARY TABLE
OVERALL HEIGHT OF TABLE 1 5/8"
IDEAL FOR THE SMALL MILL
WILL ASLO FIT ON THE MYFORD VERTICAL SLIDE
CAN BE USED HORIZONTAL OR VERTICAL
VERTICAL CENTRE HEIGHT IS 1 5/8"
HORIZ HEIGHT 1 5/8"
HAND WHEEL CAN BE SET TO ZERO
HANDWHEEL IN 10MIN DIVISIONS
BRONZE WORM WHEEL AND STEEL WORM
36:1 RATIO
GEAR MESHING TO TAKE UP WEAR
THIS TABLE IS MADE BY HBM TOOLS	


Price: £39.95
Free UK Mainland Postage


(£47.94 Including VAT at 20%)	

It is available in Europe from RDG tools
http://www.rdgtools.co.uk/acatalog/Rotary_Tables_2___3___4_.__50mm_75mm_100mm_.html

You can buy it at your side from Grizzly


http://www.grizzly.com/products/3-Rotary-Table-w-Clamps/H6195


----------



## NITROTRIP (May 6, 2013)

OK, Now that mount is clever, I don't care who you are!!!    A couple years ago I ordered 1 4inch rotary table from HF. To my surprise a very heavy box showed up UPS overweight. They sent me 1 case of rotary tables? I called them and the said there mistake and keep them as the overweight return shipping was to expensive for them. Gave 2 to my brother and 1 to a friend. I reworked 2 and they turned out quite accurate. Not to good out of the box. Now you gave me ideas for 2 of the 3 I have left. My many THANKS:man:     Take Care, Rick


----------



## petcnc (May 7, 2013)

Hi Rick,

I have to admit that this mount is not my invention 100%. I gathered bits and pieces from different books and fora to work it out. I was very happy when it worked.

I'm glad it helped you to make good use of your RTs.

Regards

Petros

PS

Although you dont care who am I, I am Greek!!!


----------

